# Dentists in Greece?



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

Are there a lot of good dentists in Greece? Where do you go to get your dentistry work done?


----------



## johnnara (Jan 12, 2008)

*dentists greece*

Hi there,

You can try dentists.gr to find dentists in greece, or visit my dental clinic in Kallithea.

Best regards
John Eleftheriadis


----------

